# Does my betta have ick?



## heatran15 (Apr 12, 2010)

My betta has this pinkish skin looking color on the top of him it hasn't gotten big that is all I know i am not sure of it got bigger tho. I have a picture if you look closly you can see a pink sort of spot.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Ich isnt pink
I dont even know where the fish is in that picture.


----------



## kdanna (May 7, 2010)

cant see him clearly, but it definitely isnt ich. when you see ich, you'll know it. it looks like theres sugar crystals sprinkled on the fish. just a bunch of tiny white dots. no pink.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Does it look like an red sores or an ulcer? Ulcers are sores on the body caused by bacterial infection. You need to make very sure your water quality is immaculate. Check your pH and Ammonia as well as your Nitrite readings. Then provide salt treatment Make arrangements to diagnose or treat (or both) the Flukes which almost certainly helped this problem come to a head.


----------

